# Mother Earth's Flower Shop



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Not sure if people have seen this:






This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Arghhh, that is really nice. Very sweet and a lovely way of looking at it all. 
Tiny xx


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

that's lovely - made me cry but in a good way


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Loved it.    Will save for Ethan when he's older.


----------



## eli..g (May 9, 2006)

Its great isn't it.  Its been in my favorivtes for some time no, I love to look at it every now and then!!


----------



## Ella* (Mar 1, 2006)

Saved in my faves now too!


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

For anyone who hasn't see this before!

/links


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Bump


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

I love this and will pass it round


----------



## Hope297 (Feb 21, 2008)

How can you save it?


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Hope297 said:


> How can you save it?


Not sure if you can but you could probably get a copy from Mel who made it..

http://www.stirrup-queens.com/things-you-never-knew-you-wanted-to-know-about-me/


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

its lovely, ive added it to our thread x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Bumping this

Lovely video for those using donor gametes;...


----------



## Helen3 (Dec 2, 2010)

Lovely! thank you


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

It is so lovely, i had already seen it first time around, and i added it to my favourites then    and i must admit i often have to have a little look at it    x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Pinkbabe, good luck with your cycle !


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Drownedgirl    wow! your little one is growing up quick x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

He is
We are very blessed!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Aww bless them all, do they all enjoy playing together? x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Yes they were all pointing at an aeroplane earlier and Edan was in there Pointing!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh bless! how sweet, i bet its like follow the leader for him isn't it, that's so lovely x


----------

